
Crowdsourcer – a non-money-orientated crowd sourcing alternative - timlyo
https://crowdsourcer.io/
======
timlyo
Here's a link to the reddit post by the creator.

[https://www.reddit.com/r/learnprogramming/comments/6gsp5i/i_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/learnprogramming/comments/6gsp5i/i_got_tired_of_the_large_amounts_of_funding/?st=j3upvdet&sh=95f4686f)

